# Sparrow Kill



## Ori51 (Dec 23, 2014)

Game. Sparrow
Slingshot. Scout
Band. Scout bands cut to 6in
Ammo. 3/8 steel ball
Draw. 30in
Distance. 8 yards

First slingshot kill. I have been hunting with rifle, shotgun and long bow since I was a kid so I figured I would start slingshot hunting too. I couldn't believe how accurate the scout was right away. Didn't take very many shots before I was consistently hitting the bottom of a can at ten yards. Didn't plan on trying to hunt anything yet but there are always tons of sparrow on our farm and a few didn't fly as I approached so I figured what the heck. I lined up the shot and got a kill on my first try and one of our farm cats got a sparrow snack. Within the next week I plan to target practice with my nitro bands so I can go after some rabbit.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice kill, i found out not too long ago that they are edible, you can clean them and they are delicious.


----------



## Ori51 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, I bet they wouldn't be bad to eat other then needing fifty to get full. I actually breasted it out cause the cat was being picky lol and the breast meat looked just like dove.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

They taste as good if not more then a dove.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill  sparrows are good to train and to keep the pest under control!


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

good shot a mighty small dinner


----------

